# CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

Is there anything besides the OEM CD changer and the USA SPEC model#SCD-VW44 that works with the factory Monsoon?
The USA SPEC one is big $$ for a brand I've never heard of......just curious about quality with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Veedubgli)*

There are adapters for Alpine, Clarion, Kenwood, Panasonic, Pioneer, And Sony
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
Just buy one of the adapters and a CD changer.


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_There are adapters for Alpine, Clarion, Kenwood, Panasonic, Pioneer, And Sony
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
Just buy one of the adapters and a CD changer.

Excuse my ignorance, but can you explain how it works, how its installed (plug & play?), etc. Also, will the Pioneer adapter work with _any _Pioneer CD changer?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Veedubgli)*

It works with Pioneer CDX-P680, CDX-P676 and Premier P-686 CD changers.
All you have to do is connect the CD Changer to the Adapter and connec the adapter to the Plug in the trunk of your car.


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Enfig Motorsport)*

Do you have any pics of this adapter?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Veedubgli)*

http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Enfig Motorsport)*

Thanks for your help, sir.....
I'm definitely going to consider this now!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: CD Changers and OEM integration w/ Monsoon (Veedubgli)*

I can get you the pioneer CD changer also.
$129.99


----------

